# Was man so mit Spam verdient ...



## stieglitz (1 November 2007)

Keine wirklich neuen Erkenntnisse 
aber mal gut zusammengestellt.


> Vertraut man einer Untersuchung des Internetsicherheitsanbieters G-Data, verdienen "Minijob-Spammer", die nur 20 Stunden pro Monat arbeiten und dabei 400 Millionen Spam-Mails versenden, problemlos 7000 Euro im Monat. Auch für den Auftraggeber lohnt sich demnach das Geschäft mit dem Datenabfall: Der Versand von 20 Millionen Spam-Mails kostet gerade einmal 350 Euro. In der Produktpalette gibt es auch das Programm für den Eigenversand der Müllmails inklusive fünf Millionen Adressen. Kostenpunkt: 140 Euro.





http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,514194,00.html


----------



## lapaloma (18 November 2007)

*AW: Was man so mit Spam verdient ...*

das ist doch mal ein guter verdienst


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (18 November 2007)

*AW: Was man so mit Spam verdient ...*



> Vertraut man einer Untersuchung des Internetsicherheitsanbieters G-Data, verdienen "Minijob-Spammer", die nur 20 Stunden pro Monat arbeiten und dabei 400 Millionen Spam-Mails versenden, problemlos 7000 Euro im Monat. Auch für den Auftraggeber lohnt sich demnach das Geschäft mit dem Datenabfall: Der Versand von 20 Millionen Spam-Mails kostet gerade einmal 350 Euro. In der Produktpalette gibt es auch das Programm für den Eigenversand der Müllmails inklusive fünf Millionen Adressen. Kostenpunkt: 140 Euro.


7000 Euro im Monat - da könnte man einen Inland-Spammer doch dem Finanzamt zum Fraß vorwerfen, oder?

Wuschel


----------



## stieglitz (20 November 2007)

*AW: Was man so mit Spam verdient ...*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> 7000 Euro im Monat - da könnte man einen Inland-Spammer doch dem Finanzamt zum Fraß vorwerfen, oder?
> 
> Wuschel


"Die Nürnbwerger hängen kein, es sei denn, sie erwischen ihn"


----------

